# Pearlite Rooting Guide



## Sin inc (Dec 21, 2007)

HEY FAM IJUST READ THIS GUIDE THAT COULD HELP US OUT ALOT WITH ROOTING SO I HOPE THIS HELP'S ALL:holysheep:INDOOR GARDENING WITH PERLITE

Indoor Applications PERLITE
Water, Air and Light PLANT GUIDE
The Perlite Institute Inc.
1924 North Second Street
Harrisburg, PA 17102 USA
tel. 717-238-9723 fax. 717-238-9985

INDOOR GARDENING WITH PERLITE
The green revolution has led to the introduction of hundreds of unheard-of plants and has resulted in
new life for old favorites. One reason why people grow plants indoors is their ease of culture. In days
past, plant lovers would go into the garden and scoop up some soil which they would mix with rotted
manure or other compost and use it to pot their plants. Fortunately they can now rely on modern
growing mixes containing perlite, sphagnum peatmoss and other components. These mixes are
readily available at garden centers, some hardware and department stores.
Perlite is a volcanic material that, when heated to 1600 deg.F (850 deg.C) makes an excellent
ingredient for house plant growing mixes. Perlite particles create tiny air tunnels, which allow moisture
and oxygen to flow freely to roots. This is important since 98% of all oxygen a plant gets is absorbed
through its roots. Poorly drained growing mixes shut out oxygen; root "pumps" shut down and the
plant dies from suffocation.
Over-watering is the cause of perhaps one half the cases of plant failure. Perlite in a growing mix
serves as a "life guard", not only promoting good drainage but allowing precious oxygen to flow to
roots.

Perlite makes moisture, oxygen and nutrients readily available to plants. Because of the unique
shape of each particle, plus its permanency, moisture and nutrients can cling to the crevices until the
plant needs them, while the granular quality provides quick drainage of excess moisture and allows
space for oxygen - vital for healthy plant growth.
Commercial growers as well as home gardeners can buy perlite mixes or make their own. Equal parts
of perlite and sphagnum peatmoss and sand (or rotted compost or loam) makes a fine growing mixwhile equal parts of sphagnum peatmoss and perlite make an excellent seed starter.

"COMMERCIAL GROWERS AND HOME GARDENERS HAVE FOUND THAT PERLITE IS THE
IDEAL ROOTING MEDIUM..."

Perlite for Increasing Humidity Around Plants
Since the average home is extremely dry when the heating system is operating, plant foliage often
takes on a scorched look on tips and edges. One way to overcome this is to set trays of water in the
plant area and add perlite. Set the plants on the perlite which should be kept moist. Water is slowly
released into the atmosphere, benefiting the plants.
Perlite Reflects Light
Cloudy winter days often result in poor houseplant or seedling growth. Light coming in a window can
be greatly increased by placing perlite in the bottom of plant trays and on the surface of the growing
mix where light rays will be reflected back up to plants. This can make the difference between spindly
plants and good stocky growth. The same applies if plants are being grown under fluorescent lights.
Just be sure perlite is kept moist so you can take advantage of the extra humidity.
Watering Plants
Frequency of watering depends on the type of plant and size. Most plants prefer the growing media to
be "just moist" at all times. Some plants, like Jade plant and large-leaved Ficus like the growing
media to become almost dry before water is applied. Care should be taken however, to see that the
growing media does not become so dry as to cause dropping of leaves or shrinking of the soil ball to
the point at which a space forms between it and the pot. When this happens, water rushes down the
inside of the pot rather than wetting the root zone. If this happens, or if leaves drop because of lack of
water, set the pot in a large pan of tepid water until the whole root ball is moistened. The plant will
respond, usually within half an hour. Plastic pots hold moisture longer than unglazed pots, which
have pores for air to pass through. Since the soilless mixes contain much lightweight material, you
can usually tell by lifting the pot whether or not the mix has dried out completely. With large pots, you
can push a wooden dowel probe (like a pencil) into the pot. If it comes out moist you know there is
still some moisture left.
Perlite for Starting Seeds
Fine perlite can be used alone as a seed-starting medium or it can be mixed half and half with
shredded sphagnum moss or shredded peatmoss. Many seeds have limited "pushing-up" power.
Perlite alone or perlite mixes are ideal for seed starting because they are light in weight. Moisten the
medium thoroughly, then sow the seeds on top. Very fine seeds can be atomized and left to settleinto crevices. Be sure the medium does not dry out. This can be prevented by keeping the seed box
subirrigated at all times, until seeds sprout. A plastic cover over the box helps maintain humidity.
Other seeds can be covered with a light dusting of perlite and sphagnum peatmoss.
Another requirement for good seed germination is a constant temperature (for most seeds) of 72 deg.
F (22 deg.C).
Water for sub-irrigation can be put directly in the planting tray or a plastic liner can be shaped to hold
water. Place the seed boxes in this liner and keep water in it.
"
PERLITE ALONE OR PERLITE MIXES ARE IDEAL FOR SEED STARTING..."
Another use for perlite in seed starting is to give better distribution of fine seeds. Take a clean salt
shaker and place about 1/4 inch (6mm) of very fine perlite (perlite may be poured into a sieve and the
fine particles shaken out) in the salt shaker. Pour the packet of seeds on top, replace the cap and
shake to mix in the seeds with the perlite. Sprinkle the mixture evenly over the perlite/peatmoss
seedbed.
Perlite for Rooting Cuttings
Both commercial growers and home gardeners have found that perlite is the ideal rooting medium for
cuttings from ordinary houseplants or from woody shrubs, evergreens or vines. It is important to keep
the perlite moist at all times and to keep cuttings out of direct sun. If temperatures are cool, rooting is
hastened by applying bottom heat. Misting on warm days helps the cuttings retain moisture and
hastens rooting. Home gardeners can use a terrarium as a rooting chamber, whereas commercial
growers would use a greenhouse, coldframe or hotbed


----------



## Firepower (Dec 21, 2007)

Good info there, once i found out about perlite i havent stopped using it and my soil is so much more manageable now...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 12, 2008)

perlite has zero nutrient value.
two cents...


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 13, 2008)

yes your right it does have no  nutes. but it works just fine by it's self and in a mix. i have rooted clones and from seed in the same tray of just perlite this is what i use for my soil mix and my cloner:holysheep:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 14, 2008)

don`t get me wrong man, i love the stuff and use it as an essential addition to my soil mix to aid in drainage and prevent over-watering etc.
i may try it for my nxt clones-i`ll keep ya posted.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 14, 2008)

thats whats up if you try it with seeds make sure you put the seeds in some water over night.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 19, 2008)

hey guys just tought i put this back in rotaion for the newbies


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 27, 2008)

i like to repost this for all the new fam


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 21, 2013)

bump


----------



## Yama (Jan 22, 2013)

Good info.  Having perlite has become essential to me.  Having extra info like this is always helpful.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 22, 2013)

well yama thats why its here to help all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 22, 2013)

Remember that this is written by the Perlite Institute (whose job it is to sell and promote perlite).  While I do use perlite in all my soil grows, I personally have never had any luck at all trying to root in it or grow small plants.  I know that Mandala cautions against using too much perlite in your soil mixture.  They believe a good soil mixture only contains about 1% perlite.  Perlite is also a non-renewable resource.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 22, 2013)

hey thanks for stoping in thg/mom well i use it in everything. ive even use it for rooting and seeds. i got one thoses cheap ice chest from 7/11 blacked it out and used a a four inch mini green house lid. like the ones that come with the jiffy house. . air pump and air stone , put small holes in the top of the lid turn lid upside insert lid into ice chest. it should fit just right with the edge of the lid keeping it from falling into the ice chest 
fill with water until its a little pass the holes in the lid turn on air pump you
 should see bubbles come out the holes fill with perlite inset seeds or clones no need for dome because the perlite will stay wet.
i make my soil with it to. all i ever have used is mg seeds starter mix and mg perlite 4 bags of soil to 2 bags of perlite and nothing else. it works well for me.


----------

